# Hobby projects



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I am finishing up a little project for myself and got to wondering what hobbies do you have that intertwine with tradework?

I am a reptile collector, i currently only have 2 snakes though. When the bubble popped a few years ago i actually paid the bills for 2 years by carving up reptile hide rocks out of eps styrofaoam and coating them with floor grout, custom cages (made about 8 or so), breeding bearded dragons, and buying and selling various animals of opportunity..(someone has to get rid of their 12' Burmese python or large monitor and will take 50 for it then I'd sell them for 150 and up...best i ever did was 40 for a 5' Argentine boa at a show and sold it at another show the next day....18 hours later for 225) 

Anyway I built myself a snake enclosure. 3/4" birch plywood sides and top, 3/4" sanded select pine for rear panel, and solid hickory face frame. Will have sliding glass doors, has 3- 3" xenon undercabinet pucklights on a touchpad dimmer in each unit, and built in belly heaters on dimmer switches to fine tune the hotspot temp. And also drop celing eggcrate grid to.keep the snakes off the lights and out of the wiring, will make it a real pain to change the bulbs though...thank god for a long life bulb.

If nothing else this is a damn nice cabinet weather you like snakes and lizards or not...lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Bonus points for whoever spots my f up


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

a&e exteriors said:


> bonus points for whoever spots my f up


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

WBailey1041 said:


> View attachment 115176


Lol...thats it!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Bonus points for whoever spots my f up


I dunno....I probably would have had the stiles as one piece, the entire height of the cabinet.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought about it but would rather have the 1x8 screwed to a continuous piece of 3/4 ply on the ends than the 2 1x2's used for floor and celing framing holding it stable i guess if that makes sense


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

I once built a home for a lizard....used flagstone scraps to built it a nice floor.

More recently, I've been building cat trees.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Rock Headed said:


> I once built a home for a lizard....used flagstone scraps to built it a nice floor.
> 
> More recently, I've been building cat trees.


That is awesome!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

So nobody makes jewelry boxes, or timber furniture, or anything like that?


----------



## Uncle-chicken (Jul 22, 2013)

I built a door for my house. Finally decided to use the VG Fir I've been hauling around since I moved from Canada 5 years ago. No one paid me to do it and I had lots of fun making it, so I guess that counts as a hobby? Hobbies are what you do when you have a long weekend, right?

Now I just have to tear out that carpet on the inside and put down some tile, make a proper cabinet for the shoes, fix up the exterior siding and trim....

(Still waiting for the glass to come in.)


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I built reptile enclosures and now a large cat tree, but the cat tree isn't quite finished yet, and, I have one temp iguana enclosure that we've been using until I can build a modular unit. 

I have built quite a few custom enclosures in the past when I had: 3 - green iguanas, 1 - red tegu, 1 - savannah monitor, 1- black throated monitor (45lbs, 5.5 ft long), 1 - golden tegu...not all at once, but usually 4 animals at a time....I still have a 16 year old iguana. 

The thing is, I learned how to build these with all the heaters and lights out of necessity. As an electrician, I had all the lights, heaters, fans and temp controls, etc. all dialed in. Carpentry wise....they were ok...also, found plexiglass to be quite useful.


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

When I have free time for hobbies i rarely use the same tools as I do at work. My CT name may give away my hobby. I did spruce up my race trailer pretty nice. When Im not onsite I avoid the van.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

My glass came in... Vivarium is done...


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Rock Headed said:


> I once built a home for a lizard....used flagstone scraps to built it a nice floor.
> 
> More recently, I've been building cat trees.


That's sweet! My wife has been bugging me to build some kind of 'tree' for Stupid Cat (Actually his name is Cujo - For GOOD reason :laughing. That looks really nice and much better than those carpeted pieces of crap like she wants.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

Robie said:


> I dunno....I probably would have had the stiles as one piece, the entire height of the cabinet.


I thought the same

ML


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

This is my new hobby. Just started friday night. Took 15 min to make the chair. Think I need to use a thicker bar oil.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Sweet! That's what I'm talking about right there!^^^^^


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting ready to start this with my boy.:thumbsup:


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Sweet! That's what I'm talking about right there!^^^^^


Thanks! Yesterday I went and dropped a huge oak tree to get material for the next projects. Going to try carving some full size end tables with curved legs.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

A few more.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Spent the evening mocking up a center console subwoofer box for my truck

Not sure how I am going to configure the setup just yet. Leveling it out and making the end product look right is gonna be tricky









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought matching carpet for mine, and glued it on the hiusing. All MDF, no frame. Just screwed together. Amp was mounted under the passenger side seat.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I bought matching carpet for mine, and glued it on the hiusing. All MDF, no frame. Just screwed together. Amp was mounted under the passenger side seat.


I may or may not lose the frame. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

That's some serious real estate dedicated to speakers. I have to shoe horn items into my cab.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

RangoWA said:


> That's some serious real estate dedicated to speakers. I have to shoe horn items into my cab.


That's why JL makes stealth boxes for almost every vehicle. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That's why JL makes stealth boxes for almost every vehicle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That is not as much fun though

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

In high school I helped a buddy replace the entire bench seat with a sub box. It might not have been all that safe.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Must have scared the girls out of the car when he cranked it up.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Nothing is more enjoyable than stopping for a traffic light and having your guts scrambled by someone's heavy bass thumping.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

RangoWA said:


> Nothing is more enjoyable than stopping for a traffic light and having your guts scrambled by someone's heavy bass thumping.


Yup...never made any sense to me...unless that's the goal...to piss people off.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Ditch the frame and make it all out of 3/4" MDF. Use some stif cardboard for templates of each side to scribe to floor and get your heights and shapes right. Then cut the two sides and put in place and check fit. Pick a width and start cutting pieces for the bottom, top, front, and back to make the enclosure. Screw from the sides into those pieces using glue. If there is any angles or weird fitting pieces you can't cut the pieces to meet good you can use fiberglass to fill it in. I've built a handful of these back in the day. My last one had a built in computer with a power board that turned it on and off with the truck and the console had a built in computer screen along with two 15" MTX 9500s. The console went from the front dash all the way back and on top of the rear center seat. I always smooth mine out with body fiberglass and body filler and then sprayed them with matching paint. But that was about 15 years ago.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Robie said:


> Yup...never made any sense to me...unless that's the goal...to piss people off.


It made sense to me at the age of 17...buy 21 I didn't understand it anymore and sold em off. :laughing:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

RangoWA said:


> Nothing is more enjoyable than stopping for a traffic light and having your guts scrambled by someone's heavy bass thumping.


The day that guy is also rolling coal and has a super loud exhaust, I might just lose it.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Golden view said:


> The day that guy is also rolling coal and has a super loud exhaust, I might just lose it.


Like the lowered Honda with a giant rear end spoiler and 19" rims?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Hobby project for a hobby. "The Monster Tripod"


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a lot of work, turned out great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice work! :thumbsup:

Do you have "spikes" on the ends of the legs to dig in?


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I always hang my photography backpack on a center hook for extra weight.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I made an oak frame for a painting I did. Could bought both much cheaper.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Exactly, hobbies are expensive and time suckers. Gave up mine years ago. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Wrong thread.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Robie said:


> I have a few hobbies.
> 
> I recently got interested in leather-craft.
> 
> ...





Don't do that ! Think of the guy fishing for a weekend. They can buy fish a whole lot cheaper than the per pound cost of what they catch and bring home.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

fjn said:


> Don't do that ! Think of the guy fishing for a weekend. They can buy fish a whole lot cheaper than the per pound cost of what they catch and bring home.


There is a giant hole to throw money in. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'd bet you think friends are a waste of time also.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

fjn said:


> Don't do that ! Think of the guy fishing for a weekend. They can buy fish a whole lot cheaper than the per pound cost of what they catch and bring home.


which reminds me


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Mordekyle said:


> I hope the plywood is a template
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Teach a man to fish and he'll drink beer all day.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Robie said:


> I'd bet you think friends are a waste of time also.


Yes, for the most part they are. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> There is a giant hole to throw money in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Money was made to be spent. There is plenty of it out there. Heck,they print it all day long and probably at night also. Can't take it with you.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

fjn said:


> Money was made to be spent. There is plenty of it out there. Heck,they print it all day long and probably at night also. Can't take it with you.


Spent, not pissed away. If I am spending it on something besides necessities, I better be able to make money using it, or make money reselling it. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

Once I found out my little scrap art projects were worth money, and people wanted custom pieces from "Grandpas old tools".... It took some of the fun out of it!! And that is what a hobby all about!. Something you really enjoy! Nothing to do with MONEY! If you get hurt, or old and can't work as much, you will look for ways to waste you days.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Spent, not pissed away. If I am spending it on something besides necessities, I better be able to make money using it, or make money reselling it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Spend it,waste some of it. That is the fun of living. What are you going to do,hoard it ? All you are going to accomplish is give your heirs something to fight over and drive a wedge between themselves! 

And when you crap out,they will call in the auctioneer and all your "precious" possessions that you have spend countless time obtaining will leave by the side door for pennies on the dollar. Some of it will bring only scrap weight value. Seen it happen so many times,can't even begin to count them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

fjn said:


> Spend it,waste some of it. That is the fun of living. What are you going to do,hoard it ? All you are going to accomplish is give your heirs something to fight over and drive a wedge between themselves!
> 
> And when you crap out,they will call in the auctioneer and all your "precious" possessions that you have spend countless time obtaining will leave by the side door for pennies on the dollar. Some of it will bring only scrap weight value. Seen it happen so many times,can't even begin to count them.


Nah, I have a pretty good feeling at least one will take over and keep everything going. Hard to keep them out of the shop at 12, 8 and 6

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

fjn said:


> Spend it,waste some of it. That is the fun of living. What are you going to do,hoard it ? All you are going to accomplish is give your heirs something to fight over and drive a wedge between themselves!
> 
> And when you crap out,they will call in the auctioneer and all your "precious" possessions that you have spend countless time obtaining will leave by the side door for pennies on the dollar. Some of it will bring only scrap weight value. Seen it happen so many times,can't even begin to count them.


I think some are under the impression the kids will follow exactly in their parents footsteps....


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

fjn said:


> Spend it,waste some of it. That is the fun of living. What are you going to do,hoard it ? All you are going to accomplish is give your heirs something to fight over and drive a wedge between themselves!
> 
> And when you crap out,they will call in the auctioneer and all your "precious" possessions that you have spend countless time obtaining will leave by the side door for pennies on the dollar. Some of it will bring only scrap weight value. Seen it happen so many times,can't even begin to count them.


 I know my kids are drooling over some of my bitchin toys!:clap: I like to enjoy my money!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Nah, I have a pretty good feeling at least one will take over and keep everything going. Hard to keep them out of the shop at 12, 8 and 6
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Well,that can change in a heartbeat. Right now,they are looking at the world thru a child's eye.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

"...I've done a bit of smugglin'
I've run my share of grass
I made enough money to buy Miami
But I pissed it away so fast
Never meant to last, never meant to last..."

I could swear Jimmy Buffett wrote this about me.


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Nah, I have a pretty good feeling at least one will take over and keep everything going. Hard to keep them out of the shop at 12, 8 and 6
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 When you have grand kids that age, you may feel differently about hobbys.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's ok, I need something to do in my spare time....not like I'm at home. There is also a great deal of satisfaction to be had building exactly what I wanted.


That's true, I would go stir crazy being away from my normal stuff to do. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Speaking of that, I have two 10w3's and a JL 500/1 I need to get rid of. No use for them in the new Ford.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Now you tell me


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Now you tell me


Forgot about them. Took them out of my suburban 6 months ago and stashed them in my garage. Don't think there is room behind the back seat in my 97 crew cab, it has 08 leather superduty interior in it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

That's sweet


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's sweet


It fit surprising well. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It fit surprising well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dash and all?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Dash and all?


No, just seats and center counsel. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, just seats and center counsel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Still nice


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

Too many and they all get pricey. Started lightly tinkeri g with leather craft and will eventually make my own tool belt. Made a leather suspender extentions for my overalls that worked out great and now i dont have a wedgey all day. Lol
My biggest hobby/obbession is fishing, specifically for smallmouth bass on Pennsylvania rivers. So started making my own rods and jigs for my specific applications. Cutting and glueing up cork rings for handles and turning on my lathe, and tying hair jigs for winter fishing.

Edit, pics came out upside down. Not sure why


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

This is a pain in the ass


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> This is a pain in the ass


What are you doing?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> What are you doing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I attempted to plasti dip some red accents on my wheels....I messed it up when I pulled the tape though so I pulled it all off.

I was just dipping them to make sure I liked the look before committing to paint. Would have been nice if it lasted for a few months though cause it did look good.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

I used my hobby of building stuff to make this Wheel Of Fortune wheel for the residents of the care home my girlfriend works at. They are apparently all enjoying their new hobby of spinning the wheel. I used lazy Susan hardware and it spins and sounds awesome. :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

TheConstruct said:


> I used my hobby of building stuff to make this Wheel Of Fortune wheel for the residents of the care home my girlfriend works at. They are apparently all enjoying their new hobby of spinning the wheel. I used lazy Susan hardware and it spins and sounds awesome. :laughing:




Very,very nice ! Looks professionally made !


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I attempted to plasti dip some red accents on my wheels....I messed it up when I pulled the tape though so I pulled it all off.
> 
> I was just dipping them to make sure I liked the look before committing to paint. Would have been nice if it lasted for a few months though cause it did look good.


I Plastidipped some wheels about 2 years ago and they're holding up fine.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

rustyjames said:


> I Plastidipped some wheels about 2 years ago and they're holding up fine.


The whole wheel and accent are 2 different things. It was hot and drying to fast. I pulled over half the edges loose with the tape


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Precious is long overdue for an upgrade in accommodations. Been working on this the past couple of days.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Precious is long overdue for an upgrade in accommodations. Been working on this the past couple of days.




You get any siding up yet ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> You get any siding up yet ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

4 windows and a door downstairs and i can do the front...lol


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Precious is long overdue for an upgrade in accommodations. Been working on this the past couple of days.


I'm assuming you're going to line it with something? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

mrcat said:


> I'm assuming you're going to line it with something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You assume correctly....I'll be lining it with TPO


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Who’s Precious?

What is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Who’s Precious?
> 
> What is that?
> 
> ...


His snake...


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Who’s Precious?
> 
> What is that?
> 
> ...


This is Precious...all 14'+ of her


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess when you drop almost a whole quart of stain it's time to call it a day...lol


----------

